
A way to develop software with Nix - buovjaga
https://github.com/shajra/example-nix
======
Annatar
From my point of view, Nix is a knee-jerk reaction to lack of using linker map
files to produce shared object libraries which contain versioned API
interfaces, like all the traditional UNIX operating systems do it (for
example, illumos based ones like SmartOS).

Adding insult to injury is the fact that the GNU link editor, ld(1), also
supports linker map files. Instead of tending to the symptom, why not fix the
root cause by using linker map files when linking to declare interfaces and
their versions?

As for explicit dependencies, the find dependencies script in RPM should be
fixed instead re-inventing yet another packaging subsystem, again trying to
fix the symptom rather than the root cause.

This all starkly reminds me of the 2nd system effect and design from "The
Mythical Man Month".

